# Peter Leithard and Klinean Confessionalism



## deryck (Jun 5, 2012)

In a recent blogpost by Peter Leithard, entitled "who's got the gateway drug?" he uses the phrase *"the Klinean version of Confessionalism"* in addressing the path towards Rome. Could someone throw some light on what he is meaning here. What specifically are the nuanced views of Meredith Kline concerning the WCF?

Here's the post: Peter J. Leithart » Blog Archive » Who’s got the gateway drug?

Thanks!


----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2012)

While I also do not know what Mr. Leithart is getting at with the term, I will say from reading this that I cannot understand how he was not given the boot from the PCA. Not only does he fail to uphold the teaching according to the Westminster Standards as a Federal Visionist, but he essentially is saying in this post that he doesn't have to subscribe to the Confessions. In his own words he's not a Confessionalist but a "Biblicist". His post reeks of smugness and gladness at Mr. Stellman's departure to Rome.


----------

